# Lola Was Spayed Yesterday



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

I was worrying about Lola having surgery yesterday and coming home groggy and in pain today. I'm relieved to report Lola has been home for three hours and is great shape. She just ate a small meal, has been drinking water and finally gave up protesting about having to stay in her expen. Whew....what a relief.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yay! SOOOO glad to hear she's having an easier time of it than my poor little Pixel!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Yippee! Lola is home and doing well, what a relief!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Glad she is doing well. Feel better soon little one.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I wish her a quick and uneventful recovery from her spay!


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

That is great news and a huge relief! Hope she continues to recover nicely!!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

My Lola had an easy time of it. I'm wishing your Lola the same.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

So good to hear Lola is doing great after her spay!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Today Lola is having a hard time. Poor baby is lethargic and throwing up. We went back to have the vet check her out. Everything was normal...no fever nor dehydration. Surgical site is fine. She was given a Cerenia injection and I have Cerenia pills to start tomorrow. It's so difficult to see her looking so sad.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Pain meds can cause nausea. I hope the Cerenia helps her. Get Well Soon, Lola.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Poor Lola. Sorry to hear she's feeling crummy today.  Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Lola started acting constipated. An "anal explosion" a little while ago would make it seem like she's over it. Poor baby.
----------
Well, it's about an hour later and I _think_ the worst is over. Lola was literally standing and draining liquid stool. At other times she was squatting and leaving brown pools behind her. Being concerned about the vomiting this morning I may have let her drink way too much water. Doc said she wasn't dehydrated...so my bad. 

Lol is cleaned up and sleeping now. I've scrubbed expen flooring, shampooed spots on carpet and hosed off the patio. I had to put her outdoors (penned in patio area)for a little while due to running out of places to put her while cleaning.

One "bright" spot in all this...after a bout with pneumonia two years ago my sense of smell is all but gone. I was able to reassure Lola that she wasn't doing anything wrong without gagging while talking to her.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Poor baby and poor you! Hope the worst is behind both of you!!!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Poor little Lola!!! Sure hope she is feeling better tomorrow.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Oh gosh I am so sorry you and Lola are going through all that. I really hope for your sake and hers she is on the mend.


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

Oh my goodness. I've been popping in to check on Lola (knowing Java is going to have to go through this) and although I know it's probably messy, I had to laugh when I read you ran out of places to put her while you cleaned. Poor Lola. Poor you. And I do hope the worst is over.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

articshark said:


> Oh my goodness. I've been popping in to check on Lola (knowing Java is going to have to go through this) and although I know it's probably messy, I had to laugh when I read you ran out of places to put her while you cleaned. Poor Lola. Poor you. And I do hope the worst is over.


:grin2:


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

Geez, that's too bad! Hope she gets feeling better! The Cerenia sure helped Layla last week. Your post and all the clean up was too familiar, so I feel your pain and hope the worst is over for you both.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Oh no! Hoping it's all getting better from this point on.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Well Lola slept like a log for about five straight hours. She just got up, nibbled at a little bit of boiled chicken, walked around in her expen, peed, rearranged her bedding and laid back down.

What a rough day for a little girl. I could tell she didn't understand what was happening with her malfunctioning body. Now for an uneventful overnight......


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I wish you all a good night's sleep tonight!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Molly120213 said:


> I wish you all a good night's sleep tonight!


We had a good night's sleep and a better morning. Lola's back to relatively normal now, thank goodness. She's quietly laying on her mat chewing on a hardened, freezer kept bully stick. "Quietly" is the key word. Lol.

Thanks for all the well wishes. We should be back on track now.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Well....apparently Lola's tummy is still sensitive. She's had a couple small bouts of liquid diarrhea again today. She won't eat pumpkin so we got some meds from the vet to hopefully control this. She's still in good spirits though and has actually quit carrying on about being in her expen.

Note to self...continue expen sessions after she gets well.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Back to square one with the diarrhea. This morning it was liquid with blood so I was back to the vet's office for metro. She's now on Diawin, Metro and a bland diet. 

I thought she might be well on the road to recovery based on how happy and energetic she was this morning. Wrong. This is crazy but at least she is staying upbeat compared to how down and out she was on Wednesday. That's when she spent half the morning vomiting. I wonder if the thick bully stick, even though it was hard and only more of a pacifier, contributed to this?

I'm sure glad Lola is so good at using her pee pads and that the vinyl flooring remnants in her expen contains "run off". 40 years of dog ownership and this is the first time anything like this occurred with a spay or neuter. Now it's down to hoping my little girl gets over this


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Poor Lola. I hope this diarrhea clears up soon and she is back to her old self.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow....Poor little girl!!! 😟 Hope she is soon feeling better!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah when we neuter our dogs , some seem to suck it up better than others LOL


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

PaulineMi said:


> Well....apparently Lola's tummy is still sensitive. She's had a couple small bouts of liquid diarrhea again today. She won't eat pumpkin so we got some meds from the vet to hopefully control this. She's still in good spirits though and has actually quit carrying on about being in her expen.
> 
> Note to self...continue expen sessions after she gets well.


Hoping Lola is feeling better today. Just thought I would mention if Scout or Truffles has any loose stool we add a little cottage cheese to their food and that has always fixed the problem. :biggrin1:


----------



## Roz (Mar 27, 2008)

I hope Lola is feeling better. Isn't she a good little girl to use her pee pads even when she isn't feeling well.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Just got caught up, and can't believe little Lola is feeling poorly. Wishing the worst is over and she'll be feeling good by morning.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Towards the middle of the day yesterday Lola was beginning to show a bit of her devilish side...a good sign all things considered.  I took her for a short ride into town and for a brief walk at the edges of a parking lot with a mowed lawn. I wanted her to remember car rides didn't always mean rides to the vet and getting poked, prodded and sick. Also a change of scenery had to help somewhat.

Last night she passed a stool with the beginnings of shape to it...a very good sign. This morning she is in excellent spirits and hopefully truly on the mend this time. I'm anxious to get back to playing with and training this funny little dog. 

Thanks everyone for caring.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Poor Lola! Hope she's feeling better soon!

I really don't think it has anything to do with some "sucking it up" better than others. Some just have a harder time, physically, than others.


----------



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

Poor poor thing! I have always had male dogs who recovered from being neutered without even blinking. This thread scares me a bit as Mayzie will be getting spayed right around Christmas. 

I know it must be hard for you to see Lola feeling so rotten, plus worrying about her. Are you feeding her raw (you mentioned pumpkin and chicken)? I vaguely remember when my Cavalier got really sick with diarrhea and vomiting that, after his 3 days on IVs in the hospital, they sent us home with a prescription canned dog food. He had no diarrhea after that (but it just as likely was the hospital treatment). Just brainstorming.

Good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Chasing Mayzie said:


> Poor poor thing! I have always had male dogs who recovered from being neutered without even blinking. This thread scares me a bit as Mayzie will be getting spayed right around Christmas.
> 
> I know it must be hard for you to see Lola feeling so rotten, plus worrying about her. Are you feeding her raw (you mentioned pumpkin and chicken)? I vaguely remember when my Cavalier got really sick with diarrhea and vomiting that, after his 3 days on IVs in the hospital, they sent us home with a prescription canned dog food. He had no diarrhea after that (but it just as likely was the hospital treatment). Just brainstorming.
> 
> Good luck and keep us updated!


I'm not feeding Lola raw. I give her a mix of boiled chicken breast and Fromm puppy kibble. I do give her an occasional small chunk of raw meat as a treat though.

I had a rescue Dobe a long time ago that was a mess when I got him. Giardia and various unpleasant after effects. The only way to keep him "normal" was a strict, careful raw diet. Lola on the other hand had one previous vomiting and diarrhea episode at a time when I was slowly trying to transition her over to raw. Same as your Cav she ended up hospitalized on IVs. I have no idea what caused her problems but will stick with a bland cooked diet and a kibble that results in no problems.

My past neutered males and a spayed female never had complications after their surgeries either. The males were all Dobes over a year old, the female was a younger Jack Russell Terrier. It's been a long time since I've done a bunch of research in feeding but I had settled on following Monica Segal's recommendations in the past.

Come to think of it, as I write this, my healthiest dogs were the ones that we had when we had chickens, goats and horses. Pooh was part of the dogs' diets. Lol...free probiotics and digestive enzymes.


----------

